# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Shinagawa SSS-501 μικρό "μπομπινόφωνο" (reel-to-reel)

## haris_216

Ξαναθυμήθηκα σήμερα ένα φορητό "μπομπινόφωνο" που έχω.

Πρόκειται για το Shinagawa SSS-501 (made  in Japan).

Είναι σε πολύ καλή, σχεδόν άψογη, αισθητική κατάσταση χωρίς σπασίματα, ραγίσματα, κλπ και με ελάχιστα σημάδια λόγω ηλικίας. Ακόμα και το εσωτερικό του είναι "καθαρό" χωρίς βρωμιές αλλά και χωρίς (το κυριότερο) εμφανές κατσαβίδιασμα  :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς λειτουργικά τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο καλά, τουλάχιστον σαν πρώτη εικόνα. Σε σχετικό τσεκάρισμα, τοποθετώντας μπαταρίες και "παίζοντας" με τα κουμπιά, βγάζει κάποιους στιγμιαίους ήχους από το μεγαφωνάκι που μου "λέει" ότι τα ηλεκτρονικά του μάλλον είναι οκ. Από κίνηση δυστυχώς τίποτα. 

Αν και είναι αρκετά απλό σαν κατασκευή και το σχεδιάγραμμά του υπάρχει μέσα (φωτό) δεν είχα ποτέ την όρεξη (και τώρα πλέον ούτε το χρόνο) για να ασχοληθώ περαιτέρω

Έρχεται μαζί με το ακουστικό, το μικροφωνάκι, το κάτω μέρος του φελιζόλ (το πάνω έχει χαθεί εδώ και χρόνια) και το κουτί του (σε κακή κατάσταση το τελευταίο)

Τιμή 30 ευρώ και παραλαβή από Νέα Σμύρνη

----------


## moutoulos



----------

